# Electric Lopper vs Chainsaw for shrubs



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi;
I have a lot of heavy shrubbery I need to cut down. Trunks are not more than 2" dia; too large for hand lopper, and too time consuming for hand tree saw.
So I'm thinking of either a small electric chainsaw, or an electric lopper.
It would seem that the lopper would be just the tool I am looking for, but thinking ahead, I'm wondering whether a small (14-16") electric chainsaw might give me more service. I don't have a big back yard, and once the shrubs are cut down, and I have repaired the fencing that runs behind them, I want to allow them to grow back, but to keep them trimmed. 
I am aware that a chainsaw is not the right tool for trimming shrubs - I have a hand trimmer that will work when it's only normal trimming.

I do want electric, definitely not gas, and not cordless. I have the power available, and don't want to deal with weak batteries, etc that plague cordless tools. I also believe that I can buy a better electric tool than cordless for the same money.

I was just going to rent an electric chainsaw, but checking HD, I find that the cost is almost $50/day ($33 4 hr min), and I can actually buy a small electric chainsaw for under $100. Sure, it's not going to be a real powerful one, but for what I need to do with it, and the frequency of use, I don't think I need to think big.

Any suggestions?
Thanks
CP


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I just bought a Remington electric chain saw, 14"'', 8 amps. Amazon $46.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

rjniles said:


> I just bought a Remington electric chain saw, 14"'', 8 amps. Amazon $46.


I saw that one on the HD website. How do you like it?

I just remembered that I have a reciprocating saw. I have used it to cut small branches, but it takes a lot longer than a chain saw would.

The chainsaw that HD rents is a Makita, which is of course a lot more expensive than most DIYers will buy, but I hate to spend almost $50 just to use the thing for just one day.

CP


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I own a 14" and a 10" electric convertible pole saw (chainsaws). The 10" is less chain to drive and about all an urban homeowner will ever need. Mine does not have auto oiler and I wish it did.

The chains have a more aggressive pitch than a regular chain saw and you will be totally amazed at how well they work.

For pruning up to 2" limbs, close to fence or close to the ground I using a 3tpi pruning blade in a recip saw. The $3 pruning blade is a lot cheaper than a chain and handles the occasional rock or piece of wire far better.

The cheap sawalls from HarborFreight has enough power to do the job.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

KE2KB said:


> I saw that one on the HD website. How do you like it?
> 
> I just remembered that I have a reciprocating saw. I have used it to cut small branches, but it takes a lot longer than a chain saw would.
> 
> ...


The Remington just showed up yesterday. Did some dead brush trimming this AM. Cut some up to 2.0" diameter. Works great. For $47 if it only lsts a season or two, it is worth the money. I had 1 of these Remington's a number of years ago. Must have had it for 10 years ago, left it when I moved South.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Amazing what can be had today for such a low cost. Almost makes renting tools unnecessary. But of course when you rent, you get a heavy-duty or commercial grade tool. Even between Home Depot and a local rental shop I found significant difference in quality / capacity. I recently needed to rent a jackhammer. I rented one from the local shop. It was of excellent quality, and very well maintained. Another time I rented a jackhammer of similar size from Home Depot, and it wasn't as well made, and needed maintenance. One of the long bolts that holds the motor case together fell out.

So, for now, I'm going to get the tree-cutting blades for my reciprocating saw. It's a DeWalt, a nice tool.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..... I trim my lilacs with a chainsaw, 'course, I'm a wood burner with a barn fulla saws too,....

The one thing I can tell ya, use a _Sharp_ chain,....

Like a dull knife, a dull chainsaw is the one that'll hurt ya,.....


----------



## subbuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Did anyone notice the part where he says that he wants a corded tool? I do not think that a cord and a chainsaw go together. Either go lithium, or if you must use a cord, go with the lopper. (Just my thought here). Sub


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I also have one of those cheap Remington's and we used to use it all the time inside houses cutting out old beams that had rotted out.
Surprising how powerful it was cutting old growth pine timbers.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Many electric powered chain saws but they will chew right through your chaps that would gag a gas saw. For lilacs, you don't cut them all anyway. Two or three of the OLDEST shoots feat gone every year. Ron


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I had a battery chainsaw. Returned it. It worked, but it was slower than my cordless reciprocating saw. A corded chainsaw - even a really cheap one - is a formidable tool.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you looked at the Jaw Saw by Worx? I use it to cut down small trees and branches.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

IMHO An electric chain saw is the ideal tool for occasional small jobs. Very little maintenance required, always starts with the pull of the trigger. Never a dead battery and never runs out of gas.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

subbuilder said:


> Did anyone notice the part where he says that he wants a corded tool? I do not think that a cord and a chainsaw go together. Either go lithium, or if you must use a cord, go with the lopper. (Just my thought here). Sub


What's the problem with a corded chainsaw? I have no trouble managing the cord. I have used a corded chainsaw before (when I was only about 17 years old) and had no trouble. Have been using a corded lawnmower for at least 30 years and have never run over the cord.
Of course I always plug the cord into a GFCI protected circuit, and make sure the ground conductor is not cut/broken.

CP


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Question on Reciprocating blades:
Should I get 5 or 6 TPI for cutting shrubs/tree branches, and should I spend a little more to get Bosch or other name-brand, or the cheaper Diablo branded blades? There appears to be about a $5 difference in pkg of 5 blades on Amazon.
I'm thinking 9" is best for my needs, but I could get 12".


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I just bought some at Lowes but can not find them on site. Porter Cable 9" 4-5 tpi PC760 10.98 for 3 blades.


----------



## subbuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

KE2KB said:


> What's the problem with a corded chainsaw? I have no trouble managing the cord. I have used a corded chainsaw before (when I was only about 17 years old) and had no trouble. Have been using a corded lawnmower for at least 30 years and have never run over the cord.
> Of course I always plug the cord into a GFCI protected circuit, and make sure the ground conductor is not cut/broken.
> 
> CP


Sorry, 3 months later.....I sometimes underestimate the abilities of some people. I'm sure many people are extremely careful like yourself. Myself, on the other hand, have a couple of well taped wounded extension cords from my electric yard tools. I guess I was speaking from my own carelessness. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## fergunsonbrien (Oct 12, 2020)

One's of the popular brands of electric pole saws, Greenworker or Maxtra are very good and they are priced in about the same segment. You can read a lot of useful information in this blog Top 5 Best Gas Pole Saws [2020 Reviews] - Polesawguide, there you can find the characteristics and types of saws, customer reviews and there is also a link on the Amazon to buy.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I offer my experiences with chain saws, against my garden full of palm trees, which I've had lots of fun sawing at over the past couple years, as late as yesterday. 

If, like me, you use a chainsaw once in a while, electrics are the best bet. First, they're easy to start. Plug them in, pull the switch and away they go (mind the safety devices, too, of course). They're not that noisy, which can be a big deal sometimes. And, you won't have a "stale gas" problem like you have with gas powered saws if you leave the gas sitting around too long. Those small gas engines can be a prize pain to work with sometimes. In particular, they sometimes just don't want to start, especially if you forget to drain old gas out and it turns to varnish.

On the other hand, if you do a lot of sawing like, once a week or so, and have: a large parcel of land, really big trees (like 48" plus thick), and deaf neighbors (or at least ones not bothered by the noise) gas powered can be a lot better. No cord-cutting by mistake. Much more power, though some electrics like the Makitas are powerful, too, though I've not seen one that can do the 6 foot thick beeches my friend in Ohio has to remove. And, no problems with reduction of power from a long power cord. If you're doing that much sawing, you'll get to learn the Dance of Chain Saw Maintenance with born-to-it grace.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My son just bought a forestry mulcher. It is a track vehicle with a drum on the front, and stump chipper teeth all over the drum. It will go through brush shredding everything in its path, including trees and stumps, leaving a machine wide swath of wood chips. I never saw one before. It is kind of scary. Out of my price range, but cool. Google forestry muncher.


----------

